# Anavar female...



## joannapreston (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi I am considering taking this, new to the steroid world because of all the hype about them, i am willing to try this, please could females who have took this tell me anything about it?
i am 5ft 4
27% fat
23% muscle

shall i wait and be patient or try this?....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2012)

joannapreston, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2012)

joannapreston said:


> Hi I am considering taking this, new to the steroid world because of all the hype about them, i am willing to try this, please could females who have took this tell me anything about it?
> i am 5ft 4
> 27% fat
> 23% muscle
> ...



you should try our *Halo For Her*


----------



## joannapreston (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you Prince  
Whats in halo for her? i take fat burners now and ephedrine (tut tut)


----------



## joannapreston (Apr 3, 2012)

sorry that was ignorant of me, i just read about Halo, so it is a steroid? will help me gain muscle and burn fat? am i ok to use it alongside lipo6 black hers extreme and ephedrine? 
do i need to stack halo with anything? sorry for being so thick it's really my 1st step onto the steroid world. i've been tryin 14 years to get big, kept giving up, not this time


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

check out miss springsteens log. she ran anavar


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2012)

joannapreston said:


> sorry that was ignorant of me, i just read about Halo, so it is a steroid? will help me gain muscle and burn fat? am i ok to use it alongside lipo6 black hers extreme and ephedrine?
> do i need to stack halo with anything? sorry for being so thick it's really my 1st step onto the steroid world. i've been tryin 14 years to get big, kept giving up, not this time



Halo is a prohormone that converts to Turinabol, *very similar* to Anavar except is 100% legal.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome IM.. there are some great logs here.. on both Halo for her and Anavar.  Check em out.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 3, 2012)

joannapreston said:


> sorry that was ignorant of me, i just read about Halo, so it is a steroid? will help me gain muscle and burn fat? am i ok to use it alongside lipo6 black hers extreme and ephedrine?
> do i need to stack halo with anything? sorry for being so thick it's really my 1st step onto the steroid world. i've been tryin 14 years to get big, kept giving up, not this time



Those sups are fine with Halo for Her. I would personally add Advanced Cycle Support though.
IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Advanced Cycle Support


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome Joanna!
As Eiserner Hahn stated I have a journal going on that has my log of anavar. I will be running a higher dose in a few weeks and will be logging that in the same journal. As many have said Halo For Her seems awesome and Mrsheavyiron is running a log on that right now so you might want to check that out also. I wish you the best and you can pm me if you have any questions! 

HERE IS MY LINK TO MY JOURNAL:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/153609-miss-springsteens-road-domination.html


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM. You came to the right place. PLenty of knwoledgeable people around


----------



## desmorris (Apr 3, 2012)

take a little bit tension then feel your fat will burn like a match stick. but it only work for me.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## joannapreston (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone, you people are ace...everyone else gives advice but only if I hand over money. Thank you Miss Springsteen I'll have a read now....Happy Wednesday everyone


----------



## baby1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome. Great place. Knowledgeable people that won`t steer you wrong. If they seem like they are being tough on you at times it`s only because you are doing something wrong and they are trying to help you correct it.


----------



## brazey (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Kimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## pebble (Apr 5, 2012)

Bunch of fucking bullshit in here.  Fucking people trying to sell this girl products when all she needs is to stick to a hypo-caloric diet. For fucks sake, even with the products she wont get anywhere without the hypo-caloric diet.  Until she ties that down she has no business taking pro-hormones or steroids. 

Disgusted.


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome

diet always is numbero uno!


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 6, 2012)

welcome


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 6, 2012)

joannapreston said:


> Hi I am considering taking this, new to the steroid world because of all the hype about them, i am willing to try this, please could females who have took this tell me anything about it?
> i am 5ft 4
> 27% fat
> 23% muscle
> ...



For some reading, first start here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/female-talk/136316-women-drugs.html . Note that I don't address prorhormones, so I would point you back to heavyiron's link for Halo for Her. The same rules as I mention in my link apply to prohormones. Rule of thumb: never stack anything that you've never taken on its own. People often suggest stacking this and that because on paper, each item in the stack has certain properties. But at the end of the day you have a large accumulation of steroids in your system and for someone just getting started its complete overkill and you wont' be able to tell if any one of the items in the stack is causing any issues. Just like taking the "scientific approach" - hold everything constant and only evaluate one variable at a time. 

But before you get too far ahead of yourself, understand that steroids or any other compound is not going to work well (particularly for the additional stress you will putting on your system for it), if your diet & training are not already well-established, consistent and producing results. If you look to supplements to do the heavy lifting and make up for a sloppy diet or bad training habits, you're just going to dig yourself further in, because ain't nuttin' for free.

Let's step back and look at what your goals re. You're trying to gain muscle mass - i.e. bulk? If you're trying to bulk, why would you worry about fat burners? What does your diet currently look like? If you're truly 27% bodyfat, I'd take a look at your diet first. Your body can only reflect your lifestyle - i.e. based on your current training, eating, sleeping habits and stress levels in your daily life, this is what has brought your body to look how it currently does. Is it where you want to be? If not, what are you going to change to get it there? Adding in steroids isn't going to fix everything. Also if you're already not lean, also consider your expectations - because steroids are designed to increase lean muscle mass, you may start out w/ more of a "thick" result while you're still working on losing bodyfat. You may prefer to let your diet do the work to get you down a bit in bodyfat before looking at supplementation.

Can you please give us more detail on your diet, as, e.g.:

Meal 1 (8am)
1 whole egg + 3 egg whites
1/2 c oats

Meal 2 (11 am)
5 oz chicken
2 c spinach salad
2 tbsp vinaigrette

etc.

Also if you put your typical day's meal plan into a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal (easy,free, online) and then post up the total calories & macronutrient breakdown (% and grams of protein, fat & carbs) we can speak more to what you're doing now & how to optimize it.

I also recommend you look here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html

You may also want to start a thread in the women's section or the training or diet sections, or a training journal!


----------

